# [TR][ISO-9] harf kodu ISO-8859-9 mu olsun?

## togan

artik bir Ã¶nemi yok kafaniza gÃ¶re takilin..

----------

## kehleti

slm.

    Ben GL de Mozilla 1.6 kullanýyorum. UTF-8  de Türkçe harfler desteklenmiyor. ISO 8859-9 da ise Türkçe harfler çýkýyor. (Ýmzalar hariç.) Madem ki Türkçe destek için yola çýktýk. ISO 8859-9 olmasý daha uygun gibi geldi.

----------

## togan

 *kehleti wrote:*   

> slm.
> 
>     Ben GL de Mozilla 1.6 kullanýyorum. UTF-8  de Türkçe harfler desteklenmiyor. ISO 8859-9 da ise Türkçe harfler çýkýyor. (Ýmzalar hariç.) Madem ki Türkçe destek için yola çýktýk. ISO 8859-9 olmasý daha uygun gibi geldi.

 

Selam enteresan birþey söyleyim sizin yazdýklarýnýz hem UTF-8 hemde iso-8859-9 da doðru okunuyor. Enteresan bir ayar olmalý. Demiþtim yanýlmýþým ilk yazdýðýnýz mesaj UTF-8 kodlamasý ile yazýlmýþ.

Kolay gelsin

----------

## togan

Selam herkese,

Oylamalara katýlan arkadaþlarýn oylarýný neden evet yada hayýr olarak kullandýklarýný açýklarlarsa bizler için daha anlamlý ve yol gösterici olacaktýr.

Kolay gelsin

----------

## hayalci

Kendi çapýmdaki fikrimi diðer ankete yazdým, bence utf-8 kullanmalýyýz.

[[ bu arada , tek bir anket yapýlabilirdi bunu için  :Smile:   :Very Happy:  ]]

----------

## togan

 *hayalci wrote:*   

> Kendi çapýmdaki fikrimi diðer ankete yazdým, bence utf-8 kullanmalýyýz.
> 
> [[ bu arada , tek bir anket yapýlabilirdi bunu için   ]]

 

Selam 

Bunu yapmamýn sebebi yanlýþ anlamalarý tamamen engellemek, arkadaþlarýn daha katýlýmcý olmalarýný saðlamak  ve  her iki görüþede eþit mesafede kalýp hakkaniyetli olmak.

Kolay gelsin

----------

## hayalci

þöyle demek istemiþtim.

Türkçe Forum'da dil kodlamasý ne olsun? sorusu altýna iki seçenek konabilirdi. utf ve iso olarak.

----------

## togan

 *hayalci wrote:*   

> þöyle demek istemiþtim.
> 
> Türkçe Forum'da dil kodlamasý ne olsun? sorusu altýna iki seçenek konabilirdi. utf ve iso olarak.

 

Selam sanýrým ne demek istediðini tamamen anladým ama dikkat ettiysen sorulardan biri iso-8859-9 ile yazýlmýþ diðeri UTF-8 ile yazýlmýþ. Bunun sebebi ISO kodlamasý ile gelen arkadaþlarla, UTF kodlamasý ile gelen arkadaþlarýn yazýlarýn baþlýklarýný tam olarak görmelerini ve anlamalarýný saðlamak. Yani daha ilk görüþte anlaþýlýr olmak. Sanýrým bu açýklama daha bilgilendirici oldu.  :Smile: 

Sanýrým farkýnda olmadan bundan sizde faydalandýnýz. Çünki ilk mesajýnýz UTF-8 ile yazýlmýþtý. Galiba tarayýcýnýzda charset ayarý UTF-8 seçilmiþti. Ve ilk gözünüze çarpan UTF-8 için yazýlan oylama oldu. Tabii yanýlmýþta olabilirim

kolay gelsin

----------

## mrpdaemon

Arkadaslar eger standartlardan yana isek unicode kullanmaliyiz. ISO karakter setleri gecmiste kalan standartlar, artik bir karakteri temsil etmek icin illa bir byte kullanalim da bant genisliginden tasarruf edelim gibi dertlerimiz yok  :Smile: 

----------

